# Pit is done.. now just a few more repairs



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I spent the a few weeks in the summer working on my pit my dad built it around 1986 all the cookoffs and loaning it out to people took its toll . I replaced the end cap near the firebox ,inner baffles and both 90s and new expanded metal inside new wheels tires paced barrings . I just got back IT from getting blasted and painted . Going to replace the cabnets and add some sound ....Than it will be time to hit a few cookoffs


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks awesome! How about some additional pictures?


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

trodery said:


> That looks awesome! How about some additional pictures?


I second this request...Nice looking pit


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. More pics needed.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah more pics please, that firebox looks AWESOME!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*heres a few*

He is a few of the project I the pipes do go all the way thru the old ones about rusted in 1/2 luckly my 9 years of work at Chicago Bridge and Iron still pays off time to time when i decide to burn a rod still enjoy it but not something Id want to do daily esp in july


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Door handles are sweet looking!!!!!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks good Jim - now change that stupid avatar of your's . . . wg


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Now that's a barbecue pit!!!


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Looks great. Do you have holes in the bottom of the pipes?


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

2hours2thecoast said:


> Looks great. Do you have holes in the bottom of the pipes?


yea


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Pit!


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very, very, very nice.


----------



## MGM (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome !


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Looks awesome and wondering how you came up with the design? Really interested in the cooking chamber vs. firebox size. Currently revamping a older grill into a smoker and struggling with the 1/3 ratio normally used.


----------

